# Solving The Berry's Problems..



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

I can solve to of the most gossiped about problems that seem to make you want to vomit when you see it brought up..... Chubs, and Water Skiiers.... Since you know that it is only a matter of weeks or even days until someone posts my Favorite topic "Strawberry Chub Problem".
I just thought I would head all these people off before they get all fanatical.  

The solution to both problems is simple....
(although would cause a number of other problems that could be "worked out" along the way)
Ad Sharks to the wildlife line-up at Strawberry....(small ones, not great whites and hammer head's)

8) both problems solved. :mrgreen: 
LOL


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I must say that of all my whopping 5 trips there, I have never seen a waterskier, PWC or any other form or rec boating, but have thought many times that the water sure is calm and would be nice for it...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a good reason why you never see skiers/rec boaters playing at the berry. Anyone who has been in that water can tell you that reason.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I haven't seen many water skiers either. Thats why I like to fish it. Put some perch in the lake, and that will help the chub problem. I don't know of any lakes that have chubs and perch in the same lake.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

gmanhunter said:


> Put some perch in the lake, and that will help the chub problem. I don't know of any lakes that have chubs and perch in the same lake.


WORST IDEA EVER


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> gmanhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Put some perch in the lake, and that will help the chub problem. I don't know of any lakes that have chubs and perch in the same lake.
> ...


Perch are great!!!.
That is if you don't want any other species to survive.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> That is if you don't want any other species to survive.


That's exactly my point. I don't mind perch. They have their place here in Utah...its just NOT in the Berry.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > That is if you don't want any other species to survive.
> ...


And I agree with you 100%


----------



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

Chaser said:


> There's a good reason why you never see skiers/rec boaters playing at the berry. Anyone who has been in that water can tell you that reason.


Agree'd... I thought a swim would a nice cool down one day up there... I was right, it cooled me down so fast I think I was out of the water faster than what I dove in. lol


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

So, tell me how it has hurt the fisheries in deer creek, jordenell, starvation, pineview, rockport, echo, and more. I would rather catch perch than chubs. What hurts the fisheries is the predators, walley, northerns, muskies, and others.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There are many factors that goes into what fish will do well in what waters.

The Biologists from the DNR are the people that have the plan.
There is a lot of research that goes into developing a strategy as to what fish to put into the waters.
There can be a very delicate balance as to what fish species can co-exist.
Whenever a so called bucket biologist transplants a new species of fish into a place where that type of fish wasn't meant to be, the results can be devastating.

One of the most noticable effects of this is stunted fish.
It only takes a few unwanted fish to totally distroy a great fishery.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> There are many factors that goes into what fish will do well in what waters.
> 
> The Biologists from the DNR are the people that have the plan.
> There is a lot of research that goes into developing a strategy as to what fish to put into the waters.
> ...


+1. It only takes one bonehead bucket biologist to pull a stunt that would destroy a fishery for years. Look how long it has taken to get Strawberry back to it's pre-1980's condition...and its still not all the way there. Like I said, there's nothing wrong with perch or other species for that matter, so long as they stay where they currently are. As far as I am concerned, if you like perch, keep fishing at the lakes that have perch and let us trout folks have our trout lakes.


----------

